# prefetch dateien



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2006)

ich bekomme immer wieder fehlermeldung von programmen die ich nur im prefetchordner finde...  lösche ich diese so tauchen sie postwendend wieder dort auf. könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich diese exe dateien loswerde? hab keinen schimmer wo die herkommen... hab auch den recycler geweils geleert... aber auch das brachte nix... wäre klasse wenn ihr mir helfen könn´t.

maddy


----------



## News (18 Februar 2006)

Sind es wirklich *exe-Dateien im Ordner Windows\Prefetch?
Dort sollten nur Dateien mit der Endung *.pf stehen.

"Prefetch" ist der Ordner, in dem Windows Informationen für schnelle Systemstarts hinterlegt.
Bei mir tauchen dort viele Programmnamen auf, manchmal entmülle ich die Liste, es sind aber nie ausführbare Dateien.

Ggf. brauchst du Programme wie Spybot Search & Destroy, Hijack This, Ad Aware und einen guten Virenscanner.
Vielleicht schlagen ja sogar  Microsofts Anti-Malware-Programme  an, die bisher nicht als erste Wahl galten 0


----------



## advisor (19 Februar 2006)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Sind es wirklich *exe-Dateien im Ordner Windows\Prefetch?
> Dort sollten nur Dateien mit der Endung *.pf stehen.


Wobei der Name der EXE Datei im Namen der Prefetch Datei vorkommt. So könnte es zB eine EXCEL.EXE-34C5456545.pf geben. Was allerdings nichts daran ändert, daß die Prefetch Datei eine Textdatei ist.


----------

